# neon tetras?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

will neon tetras and dwarf goramis be alright together in a 30 gallon tank?
what should i do if my neons eat my flake food and spit it back out? it may be stail.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

im not positively sure but they should be fine (my freshwater is a bit rusty)

its either because they dont like it, and itll take time for them to get used ot it, or its too big for them, so they spit it out a few times to break it up


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

As long as the Gourami is not agressive you should be ok. Gouramis are very personal and one can be passive while another of the same species can be agressive. 

With the flake food hail has it correct. It may be a brand they are not use to and it might take time for them to adjust. You can try mixing with brine shrimp and other foods to mix it up a bit for them.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

The only problem seems to be that gouramis prefer rather warm water, but neons prefer 20-22 celcius.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

another question...

do neons normally eat from the surface of the water or after the food has fallen under the surface?? because i didnt think my neons had eaten untill i saw them eat the little tidbits the corys left behind right on the sand!


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

my neons have done the same after the betta finished eating. It doesnt matter to me as long as my neons are healthy and eating.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I keep both together... both are fine and happy I wouldn't worry about the whole spitting the food thing... mostlikely they are getting used to that brand or crushing it up... what else are you planning on putting in the tank?


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

the tank will be finished when i have 3 corys , 8 neons, 1 or 2 dwarf gorimia (which would be better 1 or 2) and a few cherry shrimp..... or atleast thats my ideal tank set-up for now 

are there any problems with that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

there should be more corys. id put in 6...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

six or more in a 30 gallon would be fine for the cories. Maybe up the neons a bit too.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

it all depends on your gourami. Mine dwarf blue killed three other fish, yet i know people who have kept the peacefully. Make sure you have 6+ neons as they are schooling fish unless you have black neons which can live in groups of 3+


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i would put more cories too


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

you all say add more cories...do all of them have to be the same species or will they school with other cory species???


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I think they will school with other cory species but it would probably be best to get all the same kind. Or maybe like 3 of each kind.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

It is true that they will school together, but of coarse there is debate... Actually I just read in an aquarium mag that they do a few days ago. But of coarse it is always better to stick with the same species.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i think they will as some tetras school together


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have 3 cories now (2 aeneus and 1 peppered) they swim around together and chill out under the plants when they all slow down but i have noticed that the 2 aeneus are a little more playful and friendly tward each other than they are to the peppered 
i just thought i would share that 

???if i were to get more cories which most of you advise;what species should i get???
i am guessing that i should even up the two species i already have


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Have 3 of each, it works. In your 30G I would think 6 would be fine


----------

